# anyone try the flip pump?



## Nathan2034 (Apr 17, 2013)

well after 4 days of ownership i think the fuel pump is on its last lags in the brute. there is a replacement pump on ebay made by flip manufacturing, just wondering if anyone has tried it
thanks
nathan
Brute Force 750 Fuel Pump & Filter Kit Kawasaki Fuel Injection Replacement 08-13 | eBay


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks pretty close to a match

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

I would do the fuel pump screen mod , new sock filter and inline filter before I spent money on a pump. Most likely the little screen in the pump assembly is clogged up.


----------



## Nathan2034 (Apr 17, 2013)

Could you point me in the direction of the screen mod and where the filter is, the problem only exists when it warms up


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yeah, that looks like the right fuel pump. I agree with above. Pull the tank and filter and I bet ur outer pump filter is clogged and the internal one also. Replace the outer filter with new one and poke holes in the inner screen filter, then add inline filter after the tank. Check mimb forum for brute fuel pump equivalent and u will see the 10 page thread. I did the above on my 2012 and it works well.


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

On another note, that is about the cheapest direct fit replacement pump I have seen for the brute. Good find!!!


----------



## Nathan2034 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks again guys!! I did find and read those 10 or 12 pages today, great info!! And yea it looks like a fairly cheap replacement,


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dylan - so this is indeed a direct oem replacement fuel pump? No mods necessary? If so, I know there have been quite a few folks looking for one of these.


----------



## Nathan2034 (Apr 17, 2013)

It says it is in there description, i did all kinds of reading about replacement pumps and just did a quick search on ebay and came up with that


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

I just put a flip pump in an 09 for my buddy. It works perfectly. Only issue I had was the sock they supply was too tall and would not allow the pump to go completely down in the tank. ordered a 2012 brute force pump sock and everything worked out perfect. The upper screen was clogged too. I blew the screen backwards with an air compressor but i would like to do the screen mod and inline filter on it before he makes a ride. Anyone have a picture of the inline filter or part number.


----------



## Nathan2034 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info codeman!! Good to know it works


----------



## Codeman350ss (Oct 26, 2012)

No problem.


----------



## Nathan2034 (Apr 17, 2013)

Also wondering what guys are using for inline fitet and what size of line it is, im away from my bike all week and was going to pick one up here in the city


----------

